# Let me know if the site design changes.



## twoclones (Jan 4, 2011)

This new site design literally hurts my eyes to try reading so I'm gone until someone emails me to say the design has changed for the better. 

Carve safe!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 5, 2011)

twoclones said:


> This new site design literally hurts my eyes to try reading so I'm gone until someone emails me to say the design has changed for the better.
> 
> Carve safe!


 
Same here. This just doesn't work for me....kinda like the current gang in Washington.


----------

